# Adopting a red tegu! Few questions..



## Harpoonius (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi, I am new to Tegu talk, so please excuse me if I am under the wrong board. I am adopting a 3 year old Red Tegu who has had stunted growth.. I have worked with Tegu's (B&W and blue) and Bosc monitors at my old work and have done extensive amounts of research, but have never actually fully owned one.. but I watched over a pet store while owners where away on vacation. I am going out and buying the materials to build a cage tomorrow, the dimensions will be 7 x 3 1/2 x 3 1/2, most likely if I am able to do bigger.. I will. However, he is only 2 ft at the moment, and in a 50 gallon tank with his owners that I am getting him from.
So anyhow my questions are, where do you buy Cypress mulch and Repti bark in bulk (2.0 cubic feet? I want to make sure he can dig..)? Also UVB, basking and nighttime bulbs in bulk or atleast a quantity of 3+ for a deal? I like to stock up on things. 
What diet do you specifically feed your Red Tegu? I know of a food plan I have in mind already to get him growing hopefully, but I'm just curious what you guys feed your red tegus because I like to know the opinions of different people.. Thank you.


----------



## N8bub (Apr 25, 2015)

Lowes or home depot for Cypress mulch. 3 bucks a bag. Never had a red but I hear they need a little more fruit than the others and like it humid . Reptileuv.com for megarays, these are excellent mvb bulbs and reasonably priced.


----------

